# Please post your Large Scale Trains here!



## tworail

I recently purged some of my large scale trains (had too many) but here is a partial list:

LGB 2085D - Hanomag Mallet - one of LGB's biggest steam engines.
LGB 2070D - Zillertalbahn steam engine with 3 Zillertal passenger coaches
LGB 2043 - RhB GE 4/4 with 2 passenger coaches and baggage car
Frank S Live Steam - currently in pieces  

I can't remember the names of the other ones!


----------



## kelvintwt

*Lgb 02285*

LGB 02285 - Deutsche Reichsbahn 996001








saved it 10 years ago..not been running since 1996 i guess
i have no other info on this loco..hmmmm


----------



## Boston&Maine

kelvintwt said:


> i have no other info on this loco..hmmmm


I can not even get a Google search result for this thing, LOL 

It looks really cool though :thumbsup:


----------



## tworail

kelvintwt said:


> LGB 02285 - Deutsche Reichsbahn 996001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saved it 10 years ago..not been running since 1996 i guess
> i have no other info on this loco..hmmmm


That's because the model number is wrong. It's either a 2080D or 2080S with sound. The later models may have a different model number, but all pre-93 are four digits plus a lettered designation for smoke, sound or some other feature.

I have one myself, a 2080D, and a 2180S which has the green paint scheme of the Harzquerbahn narrow gauge railway in Germany. I'll get some pics up of the green one, I think the black one is in storage.

D = Dampflokomotiven = Steam Locomotive in German.


----------



## tworail

As promised:




























Some more stuff I had lying around:

A very prototypical RhB freight train led by the monster Ge 6/6 Krokodil. The red car on the end is a Rhatische Bahn postal / baggage car.










Just to illustrate G scale vs HO scale, in case:










sorry for the crappy pic quality, I think I rushed a little.


----------



## shaygetz

My LGB 0-4-0 Stainz loco. I have two coaches to go with it.


----------



## tworail

I love the brown Stainz - don't really see those too often!

Looks great around the tree. Last year I gave my girlfriend and her mom a used LGB starter set to put around the tree, they loved it.


----------



## tworail

Found some more pics I never put up:










Frank S Live Steam - all metal weighs about 8 pounds with tender. Runs on butane:










LGB 2085 D Hanomag Mallet pulling a mixed train:










Take over!!!


----------



## kelvintwt

tworail said:


> That's because the model number is wrong. It's either a 2080D or 2080S with sound. The later models may have a different model number, but all pre-93 are four digits plus a lettered designation for smoke, sound or some other feature.
> 
> I have one myself, a 2080D, and a 2180S which has the green paint scheme of the Harzquerbahn narrow gauge railway in Germany. I'll get some pics up of the green one, I think the black one is in storage.
> 
> D = Dampflokomotiven = Steam Locomotive in German.


is the model number located under the loco? is it on a lil' LGB sticker? coz mine is..lol..if its not is there anywhere i can find the model number? btw urs look kinda different from mine at the rear end..cheers


----------



## kelvintwt

double post..sry


----------



## shaygetz

I want one of those live steamers, two rail...


----------



## shaygetz

tworail said:


> I love the brown Stainz - don't really see those too often!


You're the second one who's pointed that out. Now that I think of it, I don't recall seeing one before myself. I paid the princely sum of $25 for the whole smack including a 6' x 10' oval of track.


----------



## tworail

shaygetz said:


> I want one of those live steamers, two rail...


This is a great video. Did you always have the model or did it come into your hands somehow?

I need to do something like this for my Frank S. Alas, no video camera


----------



## tworail

shaygetz said:


> You're the second one who's pointed that out. Now that I think of it, I don't recall seeing one before myself. I paid the princely sum of $25 for the whole smack including a 6' x 10' oval of track.



If it looks like this then it's as old as 1969/70 which is quite a find.


----------



## shaygetz

That would be the set. The original track is long gone, a much tighter radius like your set. The track I have is in LGB boxes and is a much wider radius.

The steam tractor I bought 3 years ago and never had the nerve to fire it up. It is a Mamod TE1a from about 1970-71 we figure, a sweet running engine that was apparently a presentation piece of some sort as it came with a fitted wood base that at one time had an engraved plate on it.


----------



## sptrains.com

Here is my G scale train. This was about 2 years ago, it's now mounted on the ceiling and goes around my son's room. I started him on trains at around 12 months.


----------



## Lownen

That is one handsome young man, Josh. Treasure the next 7 or 8 holiday seasons with him. And run lots of trains!


----------



## tworail

Pics of overhead train if possible 

I would love to do that in my room but I don't think it's in the cards. For now they will have to be on display


----------



## sptrains.com

It's a crappy picture from my iphone, but you get the picture. The grid is from aristocraft trains, with peco s hook hangers. It works really well, but being fully suspended, sudden stops of the train cause the entire thing to sway.

Other than that it works perfectly. We have brackets to wall mount as well, but I need to position it in a way that wouldn't take it under the smoke detector. The grid is actually large enough to run two trains, but I figured 1 was enough.


----------



## sptrains.com

Oh, and I was quite happy to get PRR coaches, since I live on a branch of the old PRR line. I actually took an excursion tour this past fall that used two restored Reading engines and NJ Metro cars that went right past my house.


----------

